# proof that Obama and Hilary are evil doores from hell



## Otto Brown (Jun 3, 2018)

https://youtu.be/kgUDbvKYbWk


----------



## T Woods (Jun 4, 2018)

Looney tunes. I love Steven Colbert's imitation of that quack.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2018)

you do realize its all an act right?


----------



## T Woods (Jun 6, 2018)

Prince said:


> you do realize its all an act right?



Yeah, but still disturbing. Imagine having a kid killed in another senseless school shooting and having someone say it's a hoax.


----------



## Otto Brown (Jun 6, 2018)

Prince said:


> you do realize its all an act right?



are people saying that ?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2018)

Otto Brown said:


> are people saying that ?



lol


----------



## botamico (Jun 8, 2018)

Conspiracy theories brings in a lot of revenue just like sexism, racism, and all the other bullshit.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah.. well if you can imagine that.. 
Then imagine "what if".. these attacks are all controlled by something much bigger and sinister ?? Imagine they're all connected via false flag operations, with 1 goal: Use these "instances" as a means to stand on the rooftops and scream more gun control .. 

Don't you see how every time something like this happens.. It divides our country and its people further..?? Well.. let's not ignore 1 very important fact: Our rights to own guns are afforded to us by the Constitution..PERIOD, not our government. Remember, It's a right that's been paid for with the blood of American Patriots.. 

Good guys with guns, stop bad guys with guns. So, simple math say, only bad guys really want to see the good guys without guns.. The question we need to ask, is who are these bad guys that want to take our guns?? Why is it, that when a bad guy does "bad guy things" with a gun, "they" in turn, try to use it as an excuse to take away the guns or limit guns own by, the good guys. Why do you think that is.?? 

Lets go with Ben Franklin here fellas,[FONT=&quot]"Those who would give up essential Liberty, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither Liberty nor Safety."[/FONT] 

Don't let the Socialists fool you.. They take your guns first, promising security and prosperity for all (free school for all too..). Then, somewhere down the road, Socialism collapses into communism..



T Woods said:


> Yeah, but still disturbing. Imagine having a kid killed in another senseless school shooting and having someone say it's a hoax.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 8, 2018)

Esp the the ones that are true.. 

Remember when the government use say that they had nothing to do with the cocaine and crack epidemic ... .??? LOL

Now they make badass movies (with Tom Cruise) about how they did it.. and make a shit ton of money off of telling their stories to us ... as they laugh at us, all the way to the bank.

That was considered conspiracy theory.. Now we know better tho..



botamico said:


> Conspiracy theories brings in a lot of revenue just like sexism, racism, and all the other bullshit.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 8, 2018)

Bath-house Barry (homo) and Michella Gorilla (Michael)...Killary...


----------



## botamico (Jun 9, 2018)

I get what you're saying badgas. I wasn't saying it as it's not true. I was implying about conspiracy theories as an industry like banking, pharmaceutical,  medical, etc. I totally agree with you.  We don't more need gun control, it's a mental health issue. People today are on all types of medicines that have crazy side effects like depression,  suicidal thoughts, etc. The new head of the NRA even said the the problem is these medications that people are on and that the pharmaceutical companies should be held accountable.


----------



## botamico (Jun 9, 2018)

Look at these commercials for new drugs. The side effects are worse than what the drug is ALLEGEDLY helping fix.


----------



## botamico (Jun 9, 2018)

Drugs that help......illegal. 
Drugs that hurt or kill......FDA approved. 
Something is very wrong with that.


----------



## T Woods (Jun 9, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Yeah.. well if you can imagine that..
> Then imagine "what if".. these attacks are all controlled by something much bigger and sinister ?? Imagine they're all connected via false flag operations, with 1 goal: Use these "instances" as a means to stand on the rooftops and scream more gun control ..
> 
> Don't you see how every time something like this happens.. It divides our country and its people further..?? Well.. let's not ignore 1 very important fact: Our rights to own guns are afforded to us by the Constitution..PERIOD, not our government. Remember, It's a right that's been paid for with the blood of American Patriots..
> ...



I'm for common sense gun control which puts me with the vast majority. The 'bad' guys are always going to have guns, so you can't take guns away from the 'good' guys. Guns aren't my thing, but most of the people I know are into guns. To each his or her own.


----------



## charley (Jun 9, 2018)

Anabolik2k said:


> Bath-house Barry (homo) and Michella Gorilla (Michael)...Killary...




Obama is coming for your guns


----------



## charley (Jun 9, 2018)

T Woods said:


> I'm for common sense gun control which puts me with the vast majority. The 'bad' guys are always going to have guns, so you can't take guns away from the 'good' guys. Guns aren't my thing, but most of the people I know are into guns. To each his or her own.




yo bro,, you can't explain shit to some people.... once a clueless asshole, always a clueless asshole..


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2018)

charley said:


> Obama is coming for your guns


----------



## charley (Jun 9, 2018)

Prince said:


>



do you realize you encourage and lead by example ?  ??   #SAD


----------



## Swiper (Jun 11, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Esp the the ones that are true..
> 
> Remember when the government use say that they had nothing to do with the cocaine and crack epidemic ... .??? LOL
> 
> ...



American Made!   awesome movie.  




that movie makes me think the vegas shooter was working for the cia running guns or something.


----------



## Swiper (Jun 11, 2018)

T Woods said:


> I'm for common sense gun control which puts me with the vast majority. The 'bad' guys are always going to have guns, so you can't take guns away from the 'good' guys. Guns aren't my thing, but most of the people I know are into guns. To each his or her own.



what is your definition of ?common sense?. gun control?   some people don?t even have common sense because they don?t think of the unintended consequences like gun free zone?s.  what fool comes up with a gun free zone?  and what kind of morons support that?  i?m sure some people think that?s ?commonsense gun control.?.   that?s what I mean some people have no common sense.


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2018)

Swiper said:


> American Made!   awesome movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




when you live in the 'bubble' you exist on conspiracy theories    #SAD     ..


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2018)

Swiper said:


> what is your definition of ?common sense?. gun control?   some people don?t even have common sense because they don?t think of the unintended consequences like gun free zone?s.  what fool comes up with a gun free zone?  and what kind of morons support that?  i?m sure some people think that?s ?commonsense gun control.?.   that?s what I mean some people have no common sense.




it appears you need help with your punctuation , you must be a red state dweller


----------



## Swiper (Jun 11, 2018)

charley said:


> it appears you need help with your punctuation , you must be a red state dweller



Tell that to Tapatalk.


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2018)

Swiper said:


> Tell that to Tapatalk.




another feeble right wing excuse   #SAD


----------



## Swiper (Jun 11, 2018)

charley said:


> when you live in the 'bubble' you exist on conspiracy theories    #SAD     ..



you mean like the conspiracy of how the United States was running guns and drugs in the 80s.?  and like they do today too?  

don?t be so gullible.


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2018)

Swiper said:


> you mean like the conspiracy of how the United States was running guns and drugs in the 80s.?  and like they do today too?
> 
> don?t be so gullible.




is Obama still coming for your guns ?????


----------



## Swiper (Jun 11, 2018)

charley said:


> is Obama still coming for your guns ?????



no but he was the best gun salesman United States has ever had.  thanks to him millions and millions of guns have been sold.  which makes me feel safer because as we all know more guns equals less crime.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 12, 2018)

He was.. He tried.. He failed.. but we both know it's a party thing..

And the Party is still after our guns.. cuz thats what socialist and communist parties do before they completely take over.. 

They take all the guns.. like in Austrailia



charley said:


> Obama is coming for your guns


----------



## BadGas (Jun 12, 2018)

No doubt, you're an expert in the subject matter of clueless assholes... because you are 1. 

Actually, you're one of the only clueless assholes on both IMF and ASF.. There are a few others, but they don't play their shitty hand as strongly as you. .



charley said:


> yo bro,, you can't explain shit to some people.... once a clueless asshole, always a clueless asshole..


----------



## BadGas (Jun 12, 2018)

I would just like to call everyone's attention to the few of Charely's responses

Every subject that we inject intellect into, and back up most of what we say with facts, and only want to see this country's constitution left alone, not misinterpreted, and definitely not amended. We're happy to have our rights that we have now, exactly how they read.. The Constitution and Bill of Rights is perfectly written by men who had the foresight to see people like Obama, the Clinton Cartel, Central Bankers, Authoritarians and Dictators, and dumbed down citizens just like Charley, would be the downfall of this country.. Without the protections that are in place. 

They always try to tell you whats right and wrong first (political correctness..). Then they tell you what you can say and can't say (speech police ie google, twitter, facebook, fake news, etc). Next, they go after family values.. Then start race wars.. Economics wars.. and so on so on .. Then they slip in a little gun control.. tell you this group shouldn't be allowed to own guns.. then it's this group.. and the next group.. until finally no groups.. WELL.. NOT IN THIS COUNTRY. NOT IN OUR LIFETIMES. The guns are always the final step before the bad guys takeover and gain full control ... But for citizens like Charley.. this is just a game.. It's just left versus trump.. 

Poor Charely doesnt  have the mental capacity to understand the big picture and realize that even he was fucked .. until we took our country back and voted for Trump. Look at his responses below.. 

Zero intellect whatsoever ... It's a joke to him.. Like prince said.. he's either 14yrs old or he lives in a nuthouse or somewhere that takes care of adults that suffer from mental retardation.




charley said:


> when you live in the 'bubble' you exist on conspiracy theories    #SAD     ..





charley said:


> it appears you need help with your punctuation , you must be a red state dweller





charley said:


> another feeble right wing excuse   #SAD





charley said:


> is Obama still coming for your guns ?????


----------

